# Why live (without children)? Finding meaning in life while Moving On...



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all,

Let's start a repository of uplifting, motivating, inspirational, or positive thoughts, feelings, objects, media... For those of us learning to manage a deep grief or depression that comes with the end of unsuccessfully trying to have a family.

Rules apply to this discussion as the rest of the Moving On board. Please, could I ask that, if you have children, are pregnant, or are still trying to have a family, you consider posting your ideas in the Coping With Infertility board instead?

What has helped you get through the day (however small)?

I will start with this video called Why Live? By Theramintrees and Qualiasoup, which is an animated secular and philosophical argument for why we should live in a world full of pain, loss and death. I sunk into existential depression quite early on my infertility journey. This was my 'go-to' video to break that cycle of negative thoughts. It is hard to change a life strategy, such as having a family, but not impossible, and once you start scaling that wall you will discover amazing parts of you... <3






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Great video.. A reminder that we are ever evolving and changing

My 'go-to' philosophy was 'the work' of Katie Byron which essentially urges us to have an open mind and question our own thoughts that lock us into a cycle of negativity. Worth a Google- she has loads of free videos on her website and youtube. I don't think I've seen one purely about IF, but lots on grief and ppl believing ' x shouldn't of happened' 

Kate x


----------

